# Shocking new snowpack study.



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

So I stumbled across a snowpack study this winter, with some shocking results.

Exibit A: During the end of December 16-Jan 2017, I was in the Grand Canyon of the Colorado river, during which time much of the western united states received record quantity's of snow fall, which to some degree continued for a while afterward. Snowfall in some areas ( like fraser colorado) did taper off considerably afterward, but snowpack is still some of the best it has been in years, with some typically dry basins actually running!

Conclusion:
It has been scientifically proven beyond a shadow of a doubt, that sending me down the Grand Canyon every winter actually improves western snowpack! There is also some evidence that an early spring, or late fall trip would help out with snow during some key times of the season. It is also possible that a GCNP alteration of the "one trip per year rule" specifically for shoulder seasons, could be of some help, with critical early and late season moisture.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Best post ever!


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Send that to the Secretary of the Interior. That kind of Trump Science could get you a substantial grant and permits to launch every month to continue the study. Particularly if you tie some reference to Trump's leadership acumen into your grant proposal.


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

That would assume the new secretary of the interior thinks increased snow pack is good or even knows that the grand canyon exists.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Now that is a very useful alternative fact!


----------



## BigSky (Apr 2, 2015)

Fumble said:


> That would assume the new secretary of the interior thinks increased snow pack is good or even knows that the grand canyon exists.


He rode a horse to work man. Of course he's the real deal.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have discovered an inverse correlation during my rigorous scientific studies of permit lotteries. The article has yet to be published but I am confident in stating publicly that the years in which my wife and I do not apply for permits lead to an astronomical increase in successful lottery applications for my group of friends. 

It would seem in everyone's best interest to invite the OP on Grand Canyon trips and then invite me to your permit party yet bribe me not to actually apply. The Power Of Science (TM) would prevail and those who do would miraculously win tons of permits on years with heavy snowpack. Between this ingenious marketing scheme and our Obama Microwave series the "Wiretappers" getting so much free press, my wife and I will never have to work again.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

restrac2000 said:


> I have discovered an inverse correlation during my rigorous scientific studies of permit lotteries. The article has yet to be published but I am confident in stating publicly that the years in which my wife and I do not apply for permits lead to an astronomical increase in successful lottery applications for my group of friends.
> 
> It would seem in everyone's best interest to invite the OP on Grand Canyon trips and then invite me to your permit party yet bribe me not to actually apply. The Power Of Science (TM) would prevail and those who do would miraculously win tons of permits on years with heavy snowpack. Between this ingenious marketing scheme and our Obama Microwave series the "Wiretappers" getting so much free press, my wife and I will never have to work again.


BRILlIANT!!!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

twmartin said:


> Send that to the Secretary of the Interior. That kind of Trump Science could get you a substantial grant and permits to launch every month to continue the study. Particularly if you tie some reference to Trump's leadership acumen into your grant proposal.


Ya know, that's not a bad idea... this research project could use some financing if it is to be successful. Gainful employment really hasn't been treating me all that well after this winters extended GC time off either.
Was thinking about maybe a go sponsor me, or kick start? Water in the west IS about our most valuable resource....


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

BigSky said:


> He rode a horse to work man. Of course he's the real deal.


A horse named TONTO (means idiot in spanish) LOL snort!


----------



## royal (May 6, 2016)

I have a corollary to this thesis. I did not buy a season pass for ALTA this year and it has been snowing really well this winter in Utah. that is, until I got 2 pairs of Miller Soft skis. then nothing, zip, nada. not only that but record high temps. 

Royal


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Burn the Softs!!


----------



## royal (May 6, 2016)

never! these are some of my holy grail skis. now I just need some powder.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Ski review, 1994


Outside Magazine, November 1994

Telemark Skiing: The Mountain Noodle
By Ted Dean

Telemark skis have evolved from vermicelli-narrow to lasagna-broad, giving telly skiers access to the arena of powder and crud that used to sink skinny skis in their tracks. The downside: On wide skis, it's more difficult to edge on hard snow. The new, hyper-fat Mountain Noodle, however, has risen to the challenge. With its generous 96-millimeter tip (from what I've seen, the widest on any telly ski) and its deep 25 millimeters of sidecut, it makes effortless, quick turns--and makes you look like you've been riding the rough stuff for years.

Built around a wood core with a fiberglass cap fused to a glass bottom layer, the Mountain Noodle has an even, medium flex and extreme torsional rigidity. Translated to your ride: The width and flex make soft snow incredibly easy to ski, and the torsional rigidity gives you a grip on crustier ground.

Using the Mountain Noodle in 18 inches of fresh late-spring powder under the lifts at Deer Valley, I felt like I was cheating, especially when I crossed the skier-thrashed areas. Even in tight trees, where the snow was still untracked, the Mountain Noodle was quick and responsive. This inherent agility gives the ski its one small drawback: At seven pounds for a pair of 190-centimeter skis, they're a little bit heavy for touring. But for quick and easy handling, the Mountain Noodle is well worth its width.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

WE been telling you that for years Restrac dude;
The government does not like you.
You, in all your glory, are our hero!


----------

